# Partysnacks/ Fingerfood mit Fisch



## Siever (18. November 2011)

Moin Leute, 
ich brauche mal euren Rat. In einer Woche feiert meine Schwägerin Geburtstag und sie hat mich gefragt, ob ich was zu Essen mache. Na klar, mache ich ja immer, nur eigentlich nie etwas mit Fisch. Jetzt habe ich aber noch gute Sachen in der Truhe.
Ich habe 2 60er Aale, einen 90er Hecht im Ganzen, und vom letzten Zander noch ca. 1,2Kg Filet. Daraus kann man doch sicherlich eine schöne Platte machen, oder? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass der Hecht nur ausgenommen ist, d.h. Kopf und Schuppen sind (leider) noch dran (war im Zeitstress).

Die Aale werde ich wohl räuchern und in kleinen Stücken anbieten, aber was würdet ihr mit dem Hecht und den Zanderfilet machen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Partysnacks/ Fingerfood mit Fisch*

Hecht - da doch etwas mit Gräten behaftetet:
Entweder ne Terinne/Pastete draus machen (Grundrezept für die Farce: 200 Gramm Fisch, 200 Gramm Sahne. 1 Ei), entsprechend portionsgerecht schneiden.

Oder filetieren, zerschneiden und eine Sülze draus machen - sieht auch toll aus.

Oder in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden und entweder normal mit Bröseln panieren oder mit einem Bier- oder Weinteig und in der Friteuse ausbacken, kalt servieren mit Dips.

Oder die Stücke dünsten und marinieren oder einlegen (Besipiel: 300 ccm Weißweinessig, 300 ccm Weißwein, Lorbeer, Nelke, Wacholder, Senfkörner, mit Salz und Zucker kräftig abschmecken, alles mit so viel Zwebeln für 19 Minuten kcheln lassen, dassdie Zwiebeln gerade von der Flüssigkeit bedecktz sind, abkühlen lassen und dann die Fischsctücke für mindestens 3 - 4 Tage einlegen.


Das gleiche kannst Du natürlich auch alles mit dem Zander machen, da bietet sich aber auch Carpaccio (dünne Scheiben, roh marinieren mit Zitronensaft, Balsamico, etwas Salz, Pfeffer und Olivenöl) oder auch damit irgendwas in Richtung Sushi. 

Bayrische Sushi-Variante:
Statt Reis kleine "Kartoffelknödelwürste" kochen, da Fisch auflegen, statt wasabi nen scharfen Senf..

Da gibts viele Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Siever (18. November 2011)

*AW: Partysnacks/ Fingerfood mit Fisch*

Hah! Vielen Dank, Thomas!!! Ich habe gehofft, dass du mitliest#6
Die Bierteig- Variante hört sich sehr gut an, vielleicht mit selbstgemachter Zitronen- Mayo oder Honig-Senf-Dip. Was meinst du?

Da tatsächlich auch Gäste aus Bayern und BaWü kommen werden, finde ich die Sushi-Variante auch sehr interessant. Hast du da eine genaue Anleitung für mich? Habe mit rohem Fisch bisher noch nie etwas zubereitet... .


Wer noch Ideen hat, gerne hier aufschreiben! Ich habe ja noch eine Woche Zeit!!#h


----------



## Siever (21. November 2011)

*AW: Partysnacks/ Fingerfood mit Fisch*

Hat keiner mehr Ideen?? Ich brauche noch ein paar Vorschläge


----------



## SchwalmAngler (21. November 2011)

*AW: Partysnacks/ Fingerfood mit Fisch*

Den Aal kann ich auf diese weise empfehlen (ist mal was anderes als geräuchert) :

http://sfv-schwalm.de/viewpage.php?page_id=6

Du kannst Den Aal auch in kleine Stücke schneiden, der muss nicht im Ganzen in die Form.

Wenn Du etwas aussergewöhnliches für Hecht suchst - wie wärs mal mit asiatisch:

http://sfv-schwalm.de/viewpage.php?page_id=21

Und Zander ist im Käsemantel ein Gedicht:

Den Zander filetieren, in kleine Stücke schneiden, mit Pfeffer und Salz würzen. Zwiebeln, etwas Knoblauch frische Pilze (Champignons) und Paprika klein schneiden. Dann alles in eine Schüssel geben und die Zanderfilets dazwischen legen. Mit Alufolie abdecken und über Nacht in den Kühlschrank stellen.

Die Zanderfilets auf der Pfanne braten. Während die eine Seite brät Käse auf die andere Seite streuen. Dann die Fillets wenden und das gleiche noch einmal. Evtl. ein bis zwei mal wiederholen damit die Filets auch gut mit Käse bedeckt sind.

Den Zander im Ofen warm stellen und das Gemüse in der Pfanne braten. Ggf. noch ein wenig mit Pfeffer und Salz würzen.

Alles zusammen servieren.


----------

